# SS United States Day in New York City - July 18, 2012 - Two Events!



## HellsKitchenCarl (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello All,

Ongoing 60th Anniversary commemorative events of the SS United States' record shattering maiden voyage continue with the SS United States Day in New York City on July 18, 2012.

Two events, a North River cruise aboard the luxury yacht Lexington which will trace the course into and out of New York City that United States followed during her career AND NYMEX closing bell ceremonies, tour of the trading floor with an elegant cocktail party immediately following.

Full details and rsvp/payment at link below. We hope to see you there!

http://ssunitedstatesdaynyc.eventbrite.com/


----------

